# Metal Detector Opinions?



## CrabBait (May 28, 2005)

I guess you could call me somewhat of a novice at this, but I did own a cheapie unit before Ike cleaned me out. I'm thinking about buying a new unit, but I'm torn between to models...

Garrett AT PRO & the Whites MX5

The Whites is a little cheaper and seems like it would be a bit easier to use. Anyone out there have an opinion on these detectors? Hopefully you can help me decide.

CB


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Not real sure in either of those, always heard good things about the garret and minelab. I have a fisher and it is built like a tank. In use for fifteen years and works like a pro. Next detector will probably be a minelab.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What to you want to use it for? Big differences in functionality of what's best for beaches, versus treasure hunting, versus prospecting/nugget shooting. If you want' something versatile good at all three, look at a Whites MXT Pro and get a second 4x6 DD coil for better pinpointing and navigating trashy areas versus the big coil that comes with it which has great depth penetration. The MXT has very capable built in programs for treasurehunting, prospecting, or trash discrimination, but is also extremely configurable when you get more skilled.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some more good info on popular models and their capabilities. http://www.detectorprospector.com/gold-prospecting-guides/steve-guide-gold-nugget-detectors.htm


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I have no idea, but try looking for info here...These folks find some amazing things.

Treasurenet.com


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I have an AT Pro. Trust me you can't do any better for the price point. It's a benchmark and fantastic detector.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It is kind of like fishing. I can have the best rod and reel but if there are no fish I am still not going to catch anything. If there are no treasures to be found then it doesn't matter which detector you have.

I bought a Garrett but I just loaned it out to a friend so I don't remember the model number.


----------



## barrell (May 20, 2014)

Salt water or not. It makes big difference. Are you planning on getting it wet?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*metal detector*

Garret/Fisher have been great to me..some are 20y old but I seldom use any more due to bad hearing and bad Knees


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have an old whites , still works after 30 years


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Most of the folks in my metal detecting club use the AT Pro and have nothing but good to say about it. I'm still using an older Garret and love it...and their headquarters are in Texas.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*both are fine*

Hard to go wrong either way. Mandatory gear should include a point detector. That's the little wand that will increase your efficiency two fold, lol.


----------

